# C. balanciaga



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey, what happened to my earlier post?

Several people emailed me asking for a picture, here it is


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

It was moved to the For Sale section.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Delete it if you want, if it was too commercial. It was late at night, and I got a little carried away. I know Art doesn't want me posting sales in the sales forum either.


----------

